# 11 Weight Reel Under $775?



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Obviously you’ll get 3 different answers (doubtful you’ll get any nods for the Chinese Allen). Sealed/unsealed will always be 50/50 but if it was my trip….Tibor. “Unsealed” is kinda misleading. If the drag is not in freespool and tight to the frame then nothing of size will be getting in there. If sand or something does get on the cork it’s very easy to clean. If a sealed drag goes out from salt intrusion then it’s done and back to the warranty dept for 8 weeks. Keep in mind, all the porting that’s done to decrease overall weight is sacrificing frame/spool strength.


----------



## Geologist (Nov 20, 2020)

All my salt reels are Nautilus and work great for oceanside tarpon. If you go with the Nautilus you won't ask yourself if another reel could do the job better.


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

erikb85 said:


> Obviously you’ll get 3 different answers (doubtful you’ll get any nods for the Chinese Allen). Sealed/unsealed will always be 50/50 but if it was my trip….Tibor. “Unsealed” is kinda misleading. If the drag is not in freespool and tight to the frame then nothing of size will be getting in there. If sand or something does get on the cork it’s very easy to clean. If a sealed drag goes out from salt intrusion then it’s done and back to the warranty dept for 8 weeks. Keep in mind, all the porting that’s done to decrease overall weight is sacrificing frame/spool strength.


I'm on the same wavelength here. If you are going for the trip of a lifetime, to me it's going to be a reel with cork and draw bar style drag, and it would be a Tibor or Abel. However, not intending to be a hypocrite here, but for a week long trip where the reel has never before been exposed to saltwater,, that CCX-X2 is a fine choice.

The Allen reels are good value, but they aren't even in the same conversation with the others.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Tibor buy once cry once.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Tibor


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Colton Terrapin 10/12, made in the USA, sealed drag,


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

If I had one trip and wanted reliability I'd roll with the Tibor send not look back. You can find used ones on here.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

A nice used Tibor or Abel with cork drag will cost less than your budget.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm in agreement with everyone so far.. Tibor or Abel. The cost of a quality reel (that you can continue to use after) is probably small compared to the entire cost of a trip to Fiji.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

I have the GS on a 10 and the SK on an 11. Both great reels, the SK is a touch smoother but the GS is also a beast of a reel. You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## fishn&flyn (Oct 23, 2015)

Tibor.


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

I've owned several Nautilus Silver Kings and they're great reels but not what I'd want for any fishing that requires a high drag setting or decent line capacity. The Silver King is a great oceanside tarpon reel where you can chase the fish with the boat, but I sold mine after getting dumped twice by beach tarpon. If you go with the Silver King I'd suggest 40# hollow core braid for backing.


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

Another vote for Tibor, but the nautilus would probably work just fine. I have also seen a few hatch finatic 11plus reels on clearance, which would also be a good option. Other sleepers would be an orvis mirage or hardy fortuna. I'd stay away from allen or lamson for big fish.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Evolution R Salt 11 | 128182880037011.500"4.75"8.85 oz.11-12wt.30# WF11+300 | 30# WF12+250 

up to 30 pounds of drag, made here in the USA.
If I were in the market, Tibor or the Ross.


----------



## Miles813 (Jul 1, 2021)

I think between your choices its Tibor or Nautilus. It comes down to whether you want field serviceability or better line pick-up. I have sealed and unsealed drags and they both have their place. The Tibor will last forever whereas the seals on the Nautilus will eventually fail. If it was my money I would go with the Tibor.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Tibor or Abel with cork drags. Made in USA. No plastic parts. Field serviceable if needed.


----------



## crabsNshrimp (Nov 3, 2021)

Wow, lot's of great feedback! Thanks everyone! I should have mentioned in the initial post that I plan on using 300 yards of 80 lb hollow braid for backing. I think all of these reels can handle that (I've read that 80 lb hollow braid is similar to 30 lb dacron).

It looks like Tibor is the clear leader so far, with some solid votes for Nautilus. If I go with the Tibor, should I be concerned with line pickup? The diameter of the Tibor is much smaller than the others.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Tibor, go with the pacific if your concerned about line pickup.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Tibor. Just curious, why 80# backing?


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Tibor or the Allen. 

I have have owned and fished tibor gulf steam Allen kraken xla 5, and nautilus monster.

Drag on the nautilus sucks locked down a decent tarpon can easily pull out line and requires lots of palm action. I caught mean upper 125 class Poon and by the end I wanted to throw that reel in the trash, I no longer use it for my primary tarpon reel it’s now the backup to the Allen.

Tibor is great but a little on the heavy side and that small diameter spool is a disadvantage for quick running fish. I also have a bum shoulder and prefer to sling the nautilus of Allen cause of added weight on long days.

The Allen is the biggest and weighs the same as my monster it feels a decent bit lighter than tibor even though they appear similar in manufacture states weights. Takes up a ton of line and has a stronger drag then the other two. For its price it’s a hell of a reel. I got it on sale for $275 about 3-4 years ago and it’s served me well in fairly hard use. It’s caught a decent amount of tarpon, bull reds, jacks, sharks, and Bonita. For an international trip I would use it first with one of the others as a backup. When I had a possible trip for yellowfin on the books last year I rigged up the Allen first and was planning to take tibor as backup, sadly the trip didn’t happen.

The tibor is pretty much bullet proof I would agree, but so far the Allen hasn’t show any signs of failure.


----------



## Gorma (Nov 21, 2018)

All the reels will work. 
Look at capacity and weight. I like Nautilus if sealed drag and Abel with cork. Tibor is fine too.
As you mention DIY Fiji GT my antennas stood up immediately. You have any pointers..
I know only Christmas Island..
And speaking of re for GT you also need to know how you will hunt them. If from the boat looking/waiting for you few shots, ANY mentioned USA LARGE reel is fine. If you are planning to search beaches wading and blind casting for GT and BT weight of your setup makes a big difference. Casting 11 weight with lighter reel is much more doable than 12 weight with heavy reel. Big difference if searching beaches! You will feel tip heavy rods and heavy reels in your arms quickly.
I even weight backing...With line consider cutting last 20-30 ft of super thick and heavy line to increase backing capacity and lower reel weight. Some GT lines (SA 100lb core, are as tick as pencil), most are VERY tick (50lb core)
Good luck
( I booked few rooms in CXI August for two weeks. Cheap if interested. I may stay 3 weeks..pm me if interested. Small chance I will go spring 22 if they open the island soon)
And tell me about Fiji GT. I could not find any decent info...


----------



## crabsNshrimp (Nov 3, 2021)

backbone said:


> Tibor, go with the pacific if your concerned about line pickup.


 I thought about the Pacific, but I am really trying to limit weight due to my shoulder. 13.2oz for the Pacific just seems a bit heavy.


----------



## crabsNshrimp (Nov 3, 2021)

FlyBy said:


> Tibor. Just curious, why 80# backing?


That is what is recommended in the GT book by Peter McLeod, as well as some other websites / travel companies like Yellow Dog . I think it's primarily for abrasion resistance for the coral that is common where GTs live.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Find a used Tibor Pacific and get the Allen as backup.

I don't own any Nautilus but have fished with a couple that guides had and both guides said they were given those reels but weren't going to keep using them. And Lamson just won't hold up.

IMHO, unless you're going to buy a Mako reel don't worry about a sealed drag system. Go with the draw-bar drag of a Tibor or Abel.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

backbone said:


> Tibor, go with the pacific if your concerned about line pickup.


Put the brakes on 'em...


----------



## Gorma (Nov 21, 2018)

In my opinion 80lb backing in CXI/Fiji is not necessary. If the fish pull through coral no backing/or line is going to survive a second anyhow. But its my opinion.
Yes, Pacific is way to heavy for DIY unless you have your personal butler traveling with you or you are Schwarzenegger built guy. In my humble opinion.
Keep it light- how light is a problem!!!
And have spare rod!
(spare reel if you are using sealed drags, cork draw bars are hard to kill and better for traveling to exotic destination always- for me. Note: Some/most/(all???) large, open cork drag reels may feel anoying, as the spool mass and inertia makes spool rotates a little during each casting stroke.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Get a kick out of all the so and so reels are too heavy. Make it sound like a day of fishing for GTs and even tarpon are filled with casting. I have been tarpon fishing for a long time and have never ever had a day where I got tired from casting. Sight fishing you just don't make that many casts in a day. And for GTs a handful of shots a day would be a GREAT day. I would way rather have a reel I absolutely know I can depend on than some other reel just because its a tad heavy.

The only way a reel is actually going to tire a caster out is if they are spending a day blind casting. To each his own but to me that isn't what Geets or tarpon are about.


----------



## Gorma (Nov 21, 2018)

DIY GT/BT day may be full of casting. Its not like standing on a boat and watching..Gts ate often in are showing only signs of feeding frenzy. BTs are very often active and not seen.
That's all I was saying.
Yes, I also prefer to cast to one visible tarpon or or one big gt but I cannot afford fl guides and I do no/ have a boat. I love to hunt for one trout for that matter. For many of us DIY casting is a big part of day in the water. Do not get me wrong, I love sight fishing more than anything else!!!! GT may not shows itself for weeks which colorfully websites and brochures are of course silent about. But when I travel 4k miles I usually want to take an active break from reading books.
Love sight casting, love Tibors..but Pacific and DIY fly fishing are not going hand to hand in my lifestyle. 11, 12 ounces reels and more are strictly fighting tools meant to be kept in rest till needed...
I shut up. Sorry. Just saying. Boat fishing and DIY fishing are different animals.. (Start new thread if you like. ) 
Me quiet now. 
Pm to chat.


----------



## CAEX (Oct 29, 2021)

Of the 4 reels you listed, I would definitely go with the Tibor. But I'd also consider an Abel. Given that your trip is a ways off, you might consider looking for a gently used Gulfstream or Super 12. They come up for sale fairly often. You could even send it to Tibor or Abel to look it over and do a service, and you'd have a "good as new" reel for well under your $775 budget. Just something to consider.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Get the Tibor Pacific. Not as heavy as people say, cranks like a mother f’er, great for big tarpon for your use after the trip. If you can get a spool 2 Gulfstream, it picks up line faster than standard spool. You can get a NIB Pacific frost silver online for $710. Put some giant Trevally and big poon on the Pacific and you won’t go back. Especially if you hook one of those wade fishing, you’ll be happy you have the Pacific. Backbone turned me on to the Pacific and he’s right. The weight is no big deal as I have two bad shoulders.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I’ve done GTs in Fiji from a boat. You’ll have the trip of a lifetime.
I’d go Tibor, Abel, or Shilton (what my guide used) with no hesitation. I took a 12wt. If I go back I’d take a 13. You’re fishing for a pissed off dump truck.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Pacific all the way. Mine is a perfect match on my 11wt, never felt undergunned. and its a Tibor... so its gotta look cool.


----------



## OldGuy (May 28, 2020)

One brand not on your list is Galvan (USA made in California). I have used both 11 and 12 wt Galvan Torque reels to fight Tarpon in Florida with no issues at all - and the prices are fantastic.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

IF, which is a dumb idea in the first place, a guy is blind casting all day for Geets or tarpon, the weight of the reel isn't going to matter. Hosting any 12 wt outfit and blind casting it al day will kill you. But your mileage may vary.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> IF, which is a dumb idea in the first place, a guy is blind casting all day for Geets or tarpon, the weight of the reel isn't going to matter. Hosting any 12 wt outfit and blind casting it al day will kill you. But your mileage may vary.


When I was there, I was blind casting a 12 with 600gr Rio Leviathan. We were fishing coral heads. By the end of the day my hands were bleeding and my shoulder was almost immobile. It was a day I’ll never forget.


----------



## crabsNshrimp (Nov 3, 2021)

CAEX said:


> Of the 4 reels you listed, I would definitely go with the Tibor. But I'd also consider an Abel. Given that your trip is a ways off, you might consider looking for a gently used Gulfstream or Super 12. They come up for sale fairly often. You could even send it to Tibor or Abel to look it over and do a service, and you'd have a "good as new" reel for well under your $775 budget. Just something to consider.


Good point on looking for something used. What would be a good price for a used Gulfstream or Super 12?


----------



## Mnigro (Apr 24, 2018)

I’ve only blind cast a 12 for a short bit, no thank you. But, I think having some heft to a reel helps offset the mass of the rod and line. Go cast a heavy rod without a reel and then put a reel on it. Yes, it’s obviously heavier but you gain some balance with the reel on there. Just my opinion.

Also, seems to be missed on every Nautilus discussion but the CCFX2 can be opened and flushed if needed. Not ideal but also not unserviceable like the NVG.


----------



## Mnigro (Apr 24, 2018)

crabsNshrimp said:


> Good point on looking for something used. What would be a good price for a used Gulfstream or Super 12?











FS - Loomis NRX 11 and 12wt, Tibor Pacific w Spool2...


1. Loomis NRX 11 wt (with Wildcard replacement card) - mint - used once - $500 2. Loomis NRX 12 wt (with Wildcard replacement card); also used once - $500 3. Tibor Pacific QC with Spool2 - gold; mint with pouch - $1000 4. Abel Super 12 - black; mint with pouch - $600




www.washingtonflyfishing.com


----------



## crabsNshrimp (Nov 3, 2021)

Mnigro said:


> FS - Loomis NRX 11 and 12wt, Tibor Pacific w Spool2...
> 
> 
> 1. Loomis NRX 11 wt (with Wildcard replacement card) - mint - used once - $500 2. Loomis NRX 12 wt (with Wildcard replacement card); also used once - $500 3. Tibor Pacific QC with Spool2 - gold; mint with pouch - $1000 4. Abel Super 12 - black; mint with pouch - $600
> ...


Thanks for the info! General question - is the Super 12 a much better reel than the Gulfstream? They seem similar, but the Super 12 is much more expensive new.


----------



## CAEX (Oct 29, 2021)

crabsNshrimp said:


> Thanks for the info! General question - is the Super 12 a much better reel than the Gulfstream? They seem similar, but the Super 12 is much more expensive new.


Doubt there's a consensus on that. Kind of like Ford vs Chevy, Coke vs Pepsi, etc. Both have their fans, but I expect at the end of the day most would be fine with either. I went Abel simply because I found a never-fished one at a good price; if it had been a Tibor I would have snapped it up too.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Geologist said:


> All my salt reels are Nautilus and work great for oceanside tarpon. If you go with the Nautilus you won't ask yourself if another reel could do the job better.


Unless you fish a hatch 😉


----------



## Mnigro (Apr 24, 2018)

crabsNshrimp said:


> Thanks for the info! General question - is the Super 12 a much better reel than the Gulfstream? They seem similar, but the Super 12 is much more expensive new.


If you’re asking me, no clue about Abels…I went Tibor. Was looking for a trout reel and saw that earlier so figured I’d share. IMO, Abels are overpriced but maybe it’s all the work that goes into their looks.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

This doesn't pertain to the larger reels but when talking smaller trout size reels (meaning freshwater trout using small tippet material, like 4 lb) the Tibor's have much smoother drag versus my Abel Super 4. The Spring Creek Tibor puts the Abel Super 4 drag to shame for smoothness and less start up inertia. I use both of them. The Abel does look cooler though with the custom paint job to make it look like a cutthroat trout. But if I'm fishing super fine tippets, the Tibor is going to be used first. This just isn't as important with heavier tippets as in your situation, and the Gulfstream is a kick ass reel. Lots of poon on that bitch and only cleaned it once in 15 years when I put a spool 2 on it.


----------



## crabsNshrimp (Nov 3, 2021)

Thanks everyone for the awesome info and replies! After reading through everything, I was leaning towards a Tibor Gulfstream or Abel Super. 
I was hoping for used, but was thinking I would go new with the Tibor if I couldn't find one used. I was planning on taking my time looking for one since I don't need it for a while. Well, @CAEX sent me a link to a super clean Abel 12 that is older, but apparently never fished. Was able to get it for $435 which seems like a pretty good deal. I should receive it on Monday and hopefully it will be great. Thanks to everyone for the great info and thoughts and for suggesting to look used (hadn't thought about that route). Special thanks to @CAEX for the listing!


----------



## CAEX (Oct 29, 2021)

Sure thing. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

crabsNshrimp said:


> Thanks everyone for the awesome info and replies! After reading through everything, I was leaning towards a Tibor Gulfstream or Abel Super.
> I was hoping for used, but was thinking I would go new with the Tibor if I couldn't find one used. I was planning on taking my time looking for one since I don't need it for a while. Well, @CAEX sent me a link to a super clean Abel 12 that is older, but apparently never fished. Was able to get it for $435 which seems like a pretty good deal. I should receive it on Monday and hopefully it will be great. Thanks to everyone for the great info and thoughts and for suggesting to look used (hadn't thought about that route). Special thanks to @CAEX for the listing!


That’s a great price for a Super 12


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

crabsNshrimp said:


> Hi, everyone! Planning a combo family vacation and DIY trip for Trevally to Fiji in May. Need to get an 11 weight setup in case I run into some larger GTs while wading. I know I need a really good reel with a great drag and line pickup for these large fish. I also know I need something dependable since there are no fly shops in case something goes wrong. I only plan on wading, so the reel will be exposed to the salt consistently. I have kind of a bum casting shoulder (surgery 14 years ago, and may need another one soon), so lighter is better for me. This may be my only trip for GT in my life, but I hope to use the reel for Tarpon in the future. I would like to keep the real under $775 - cheaper is better.
> 
> I know this takes me out of range for the top end reels, but it seems like there are some great reels available at this price point. The four I have narrowed it down to are the Tibor Gulfstream, Lamson Litespeed M (size 12), Nautilus CCF-X2 Silver King, and Allen Kraken XLA (4 or 5?). I have spoken to three different fly shops that carry the Tibor, Nautilus, and Lamson and I have received three different recommendations, so I feel stuck. Any advise would be greatly appreciated. The specs and my thoughts are below:
> 
> ...


I have a new in box 12+ Hatch that I’ll sell for $775. Purchased for a GT trip that was a COVID casualty


----------



## snakesurf1 (Dec 18, 2021)

Galvan Torque 12 non sealed drag that can be easily taken apart and cleaned right on the spot if needed. Colton 10-12 Tarrapin sealed drag that can turn a 600 lbs tuna. Probably the best sealed drag reel made. Both under 700. They test them by burying them in the sand near the water at the beach for a week. Dig em up rinse them off, no issues. Both are made in the USA.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

snakesurf1 said:


> Galvan Torque 12 non sealed drag that can be easily taken apart and cleaned right on the spot if needed. Colton 10-12 Tarrapin sealed drag that can *turn a 600 lbs tuna. *Probably the best sealed drag reel made. Both under 700. They test them by burying them in the sand near the water at the beach for a week. Dig em up rinse them off, no issues. Both are made in the USA.


Colton's are very very good reels. But please stop with the BS. No fly reel ever made can turn a 600# tuna. That's pure nonsense. Unless you are talking after you have fought it for 2 hours.....lol.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

..


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

texasag07 said:


> Tibor or the Allen.
> 
> I have have owned and fished tibor gulf steam Allen kraken xla 5, and nautilus monster.
> 
> ...


For the $275 price of the Allen, he could afford to buy two and use one for backup. The second reel could be setup with an intermediate sink.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Mnigro said:


> If you’re asking me, no clue about Abels…I went Tibor. Was looking for a trout reel and saw that earlier so figured I’d share. IMO, Abels are overpriced but maybe it’s all the work that goes into their looks.


Steve Abel put a lot of work into his reels long before he learned how to anodize them.


----------



## captgeorge (Jan 2, 2022)

I would recommend Redington grande reel in 9/10/11 I have a bunch of these always felt like the last 2 wt sizes is what the reel was meant for. The drag is 30+ lbs crazy drag and sealed and it's $350 msrp half the price so you can invest in the best fly line you can get. I wouldnt pay more than that personally for a reel you may or may not use more than a few times. The other brands you mentioned are nice shiny expensive reels too.


----------



## b gee (Apr 9, 2021)

Tibor Gulfstream. You don't like it, you can sell it for almost whatever you paid for it...


----------



## Wiggles (Dec 25, 2020)

crabsNshrimp said:


> Hi, everyone! Planning a combo family vacation and DIY trip for Trevally to Fiji in May. Need to get an 11 weight setup in case I run into some larger GTs while wading. I know I need a really good reel with a great drag and line pickup for these large fish. I also know I need something dependable since there are no fly shops in case something goes wrong. I only plan on wading, so the reel will be exposed to the salt consistently. I have kind of a bum casting shoulder (surgery 14 years ago, and may need another one soon), so lighter is better for me. This may be my only trip for GT in my life, but I hope to use the reel for Tarpon in the future. I would like to keep the real under $775 - cheaper is better.
> 
> I know this takes me out of range for the top end reels, but it seems like there are some great reels available at this price point. The four I have narrowed it down to are the Tibor Gulfstream, Lamson Litespeed M (size 12), Nautilus CCF-X2 Silver King, and Allen Kraken XLA (4 or 5?). I have spoken to three different fly shops that carry the Tibor, Nautilus, and Lamson and I have received three different recommendations, so I feel stuck. Any advise would be greatly appreciated. The specs and my thoughts are below:
> 
> ...


Shilton


----------



## Maliberti (Apr 25, 2021)

I have been using the Ross Evo LTX R for GT ' s with no issue for three years. My bakup is the Colton Terrapin. I like my Tibor but the weight was a factor since I was doing a lot of casting.


----------

